# Mail von MailserverA zu MailserverB verschieben



## Paper (21. November 2012)

Guten Tag euer Paper will euch wieder nerven 

Gibt es die möglichkeit emails von Server A auf Server B zuverschieben? Folgende Situation.
Ein Mailserver (Linux) ist momentan im Einsatz, soll aber ausgetauscht werden gegen einen Hmailserver (Windows 7 64Bit).
Gibt es da eine möglichkeit die momentan auf dem Linux Mailserver vorhanden mails auf den Hmailserver zu verschieben? und wenn ja kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? hab zwar imapcopy gefunden kann es aber grad nicht testen. Da sich die beiden Server in 2 verschiedenen Standorten befinden und somit in 2 unterschiedlichen Netzen sind, oder gibt es da auch eine möglichkeit?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
paper


----------



## ikosaeder (30. November 2012)

Versuch es doch mal beim Support vom Hmailserver, die können dir bei so einem schnellen Problem bestimmt besser helfen. Bzw. frag beim Macher von imapcopy an.
Auf jeden Fall erst testen, bevor du dein Produktivsystem damit kopierst.


----------

